# By Demand [July 2013]



## Sid_gamer (Jun 4, 2013)

*Demands   can also be made by e-mail, story  ideas and other suggestions (Fast   Track ideas, design, demands for  specific articles etc) 

Suggestions for DVD content, mail links or suggestions to 
*img829.imageshack.us/img829/9820/bydemandtext.png
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Only for DVD content*
*Some more ways in which you can send us demands. If you use Free    Download Manager, set the files for download, limit the bandwidth to    minimal (3-4 bytes/s), export the download list, then mail us the list    of suggestions to the DVD email id mentioned above. See if you can send    us lists for the perfect 16GB content mix, so we'll get an idea of  how   much content you want*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Listed below are sites where we get most of our stuff for the DVDs. Keep adding more interesting sites to the list...

*Software:* Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com, Free Downloads Encyclopedia - Softpedia
*Games:* GameSpot is your go-to source for    video game news, reviews, and entertainment, GamersHell.com - Largest    Independent Video Gaming Website (gh3d.com) - GamersHell.com
*Game Trailers:* Video Game Trailers for Wii, PSP, Xbox, PS3 & More | Upcoming Video Games
*HD Trailers:* Best Place on the Web to Download HD Trailers - HD-Trailers.net (HDTN)
*Music:* Free and legal music downloads -    Jamendo, If You Make It, Daytrotter: The source for new music  discovery   and free MP3 downloads from the best emerging bands., QUOTE  UNQUOTE   RECORDS.COM! HOME OF "RECORDS"!, Purevolume, Mp3.com
*Audiobooks:*  librivox.org, AudioOwl - Free Audio Books - Download mp3 and iPod format today!
Lectures and Courses: academicearth.org, MIT Open Courseware, Open Yale Courses, freevideolectures.com
*Distros:* distrowatch.com
*Movies:* vodo.net
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_PS: To ensure that your requests are added to the DVDs, please try to send them in by the 9-12 of each month _ ​


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 4, 2013)

> Tutorial on blender.
> Tutorial on developing CUDA apps without a GPU.
> Windows Blue is due this month, so that could be included.
> Trending TED videos (other than the Top 20 videos).
> A special "Freeware Alternative to Everything" section/part which would include freeware; or possible open source; alternatives to all common tools and utilities people use in their daily life.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 4, 2013)

> Dota 2 or Team Fortress 2 Steam backup.
> A short 4k video


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 4, 2013)

> Small, free Steam online multiplayer games.


----------



## chandigarhfellow (Jun 5, 2013)

some good tv series entire season one by one for example captain vyom or something evergreen tv series


----------



## Flash (Jun 5, 2013)

E3 2013 expo coverage/


----------



## Limitless (Jun 5, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> E3 2013 expo coverage/


+1


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 5, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> > A short 4k video



+1 to that...!!!


----------



## r4gs (Jun 5, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > Tutorial on blender.
> > Tutorial on developing CUDA apps without a GPU.
> > Windows Blue is due this month, so that could be included.
> > Trending TED videos (other than the Top 20 videos).
> > A special "Freeware Alternative to Everything" section/part which would include freeware; or possible open source; alternatives to all common tools and utilities people use in their daily life.



CUDA without GPU?

CUDA - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 5, 2013)

r4gs said:


> CUDA without GPU?
> 
> CUDA - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



*code.google.com/p/gpuocelot/



Clearly, most people don't know that CUDA code can be compiled on an x86 based machine. There are various methods to run it on x86 CPU with *gpuocelot *being the most popular and LLVM being another choice. Of course the efficiency of execution will be poor, but sufficient for learning ppurpose.In Linux, there is a compiler argument to run CUDA code on CPU, but similar this is not available under Windows. The steps of setting up gpuocelot are bit confusing and varying. A good tutorial on how to set it up or other similar ways would be great.


----------



## r4gs (Jun 6, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> *code.google.com/p/gpuocelot/
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, most people don't know that CUDA code can be compiled on an x86 based machine. There are various methods to run it on x86 CPU with *gpuocelot *being the most popular and LLVM being another choice. Of course the efficiency of execution will be poor, but sufficient for learning ppurpose.In Linux, there is a compiler argument to run CUDA code on CPU, but similar this is not available under Windows. The steps of setting up gpuocelot are bit confusing and varying. A good tutorial on how to set it up or other similar ways would be great.



Hmm. That's very interesting. Does anyone here know how to do it? I obviously have no clue. 

We can easily feature it in the mag or website if someone can do a good job of it.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 6, 2013)

r4gs said:


> Hmm. That's very interesting. Does anyone here know how to do it? I obviously have no clue.
> 
> We can easily feature it in the mag or website if someone can do a good job of it.


I may try it again as I'm free for quite many days now. If I succeed, I'll post it.


----------



## Flash (Jun 12, 2013)

@Sid_Gamer: Are we getting E3 videos in July edition or not?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 12, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> @Sid_Gamer: Are we getting E3 videos in July edition or not?



+1 I definitely want this on next months DVD


----------



## Sid_gamer (Jun 13, 2013)

@Gearbox, Limitless and thetechfreak

Yes, the DVD's will have E3 videos for sure. And a surprise as well!

Cheers and e-peace,
Sid_gamer


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 13, 2013)

@Sid_Gamer Thanks a lot for the info. Now I can't wait to get my hands on the July issue 

*still thinking what the surprise might be about*


----------



## Flash (Jun 13, 2013)

Sid_gamer said:


> @Gearbox, Limitless and thetechfreak
> 
> Yes, the DVD's will have E3 videos for sure. And a surprise as well!
> 
> ...



Thanks 
Really looking forward for the surprise..


----------



## Amx227 (Jun 14, 2013)

Iron front liberation 1944 pc game.

Iron Front Liberation 1944 - Games - Deep Silver


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 15, 2013)

E3 coverage of Xbox one and PS4


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 16, 2013)

alienempire said:


> E3 coverage of Xbox one and PS4


The xbox one event is just 400 MB large, you can download it.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Jun 17, 2013)

@All

Yes, we've added E3 content with keynote videos from Sony, Microsoft, Ubisoft and EA along with a lot of other E3 stuff.

DVD's for the next issue have been finalized.

This thread is now closed.


----------

